# Simple chicken rub recipe?



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

I took a 5.8 lb cut-up fryer out of the freezer yesterday that I plan to brine and smoke today, but I can't figure out what to rub it with.  I've searched through the forum and the web but still have nothing definitive.  Does anyone have a simple recipe to share?

In return, this:


----------



## marty catka (Aug 18, 2010)

I did some chicken breasts yesterday that I sprinkled with Montreal Chicken seasoning and threw in the smoker at 325 for 1 1/2 hours.  Skin nice and crisp, meat juicy and tender and the flavor was great.  Just sayin.....


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't have anything commercial for chicken except "Kickin' Chicken" and that's too strong to use by itself.  I'm looking for basic stuff like "x amount garlic powder, x amount w/e".  Thanks, though.  My MES only goes to 275* so I think that I'll crisp up the skin under the broiler.


----------



## alelover (Aug 18, 2010)

I did mine with a garlic paprika butter under the skin and salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic, paprika and a little Cavender's greek seasoning on the outside. It was delicious.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my chicken rub recipe, I think it is a mix of a couple of recipes that I have found and a little of my tweeking.  I use it for beer can chicken as well

1 T Onion Powder

1 T Garlic Powder

2 T Turbinado (sugar in the raw)

1 T Kosher Salt

2 T Paprika

1 tsp Black Pepper

1 tsp Chili Powder

1/2 tsp Cumin

1/2 tsp Cayenne

1/2 tsp Lemon Pepper

I am very liberal when I put this on, if you beer can one I push the rub all the way down and around inside the skin, then I pull the extra skin up over the neck hole and weave toothpick through it to keep it closed.  

Hope this helps.

Aaron


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is a link to my favorite rub for chicken

I do mod it a bit - I put some in a spice grinder and rub under the skin

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/shooter-ricks-snakebite-chicken-rub


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  That does help, Aaron.  I don't have any Turbinado -- I wonder if brown sugar would work or if I should just use regular.  I was looking for Cumin the other day and I don't have any, so I'll leave that out.  Everything else looks perfect -- I even have some hickory-smoked kosher salt to use.

No beer can this time since it's already cut up, but thanks for the tips.  I'll post another thread whenever I do this later.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, scar -- I know about the snakebite recipe, I just don't have all of that stuff on hand.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

I have also used this one and liked the results
[h1]Wild Willies No 1 Dry Rub[/h1]
[h4]Ingredients[/h4]
9 parts fine ground paprika
3 parts fine ground black pepper
3 parts salt
3 parts sugar
2 parts fine ground New Mexico chile
2 parts garlic powder
2 parts onion powder
1 part fine gound cayenne pepper


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome.  That went into my rub folder, too.  Is that a GP rub?  Sounds like it'll be good on most anything.
 


Scarbelly said:


> I have also used this one and liked the results
> [h1]Wild Willies No 1 Dry Rub[/h1]


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 18, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Thanks, guys.  That does help, Aaron.  I don't have any Turbinado -- I wonder if brown sugar would work or if I should just use regular.  I was looking for Cumin the other day and I don't have any, so I'll leave that out.  Everything else looks perfect -- I even have some hickory-smoked kosher salt to use.
> 
> No beer can this time since it's already cut up, but thanks for the tips.  I'll post another thread whenever I do this later.


Yeah I think brown sugar would probably be just fine


----------



## chefrob (Aug 18, 2010)

here is a simple but very versatile one:

one tbls

salt

pepper

one tsp

gran. garlic

gran. onion

the thing is, depending on what direction you want to go you can add thyme,sage, marj. , rosemary, basil..........etc

as for spices you can add curry, cumin, paprika, ginger, lemon, saffron, 5 spice.............etc

and as ALWAYS you can add chilis and chili paste!


----------



## walt408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is the rub I used on my chicken:

             2 parts garlic powder

            2 parts onion powder

            2 parts paprika

            2 parts dark brown sugar

            1 part kosher salt

            1 part black pepper

My entire chicken smoke is documented in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97184/first-smoked-chicken-success-details-and-q-


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool, thanks.  I'm assuming that you meant "Black Pepper" instead of "Black Powder".  I just mixed some up, and it smells great.  I found some Cumin, btw, so the only thing that I had to substitute was the sugar (I used brown).
 


RowdyRawhide said:


> Yeah I think brown sugar would probably be just fine


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

chefrob said:


> here is a simple but very versatile one:
> 
> one tbls
> 
> ...


Thanks, chefrob!

 


Walt408 said:


> Here is the rub I used on my chicken:
> 
> 2 parts garlic powder
> 
> ...


Thanks, Walt -- that looked great!  Did you spritz or mop?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Awesome.  That went into my rub folder, too.  Is that a GP rub?  Sounds like it'll be good on most anything.


Yup - I have used it on lots of stuff - It came from a cookbook called Smoke and Spice written back in 94 and was used on Chicken on a Throne - one of the original names for beer can chicken and it is the rub for the chicken and an ingredient in the brine


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2010)

Memphis Rub

2 tablespoons paprika (Spanish pimenton is excellent)
1 1/2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, Flash -- I saved that one, too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used RowdyRawhide's rub, and I really liked it.  My only complaint is that my MES doesn't get hot enough to crisp it up.  They were tasty and juicy though.  I brined them for 90 mins with the comp chicken recipe first and stuck them under the broiler for a couple of minutes after.  They never did crisp much, but they came out pretty good:


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

I always finish chicken on my grill to crisp up - it only takes a few minutes and is well worth the time


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'd do that, too, but I don't have a gas grill -- just an el-cheapo charcoal one that I haven't used since I got my smoker.  I'd fire it up if I were cooking for company, though.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 18, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Cool, thanks.  I'm assuming that you meant "Black Pepper" instead of "Black Powder".  I just mixed some up, and it smells great.  I found some Cumin, btw, so the only thing that I had to substitute was the sugar (I used brown).


HAHAHA!  Yeah I meant black pepper (gettin close to muzzleloader season here in Kansas)  I am glad it worked out for ya.

I haven't had any complaints on that one yet, I think I may have to throw some chicken in the fridge before bed tonight.  Those look mighty tasty.

I also fixed the recipe, so there shouldn't be any more confusion I hope.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Yeah, I'd do that, too, but I don't have a gas grill -- just an el-cheapo charcoal one that I haven't used since I got my smoker.  I'd fire it up if I were cooking for company, though.


Ok then for a smaller smoke throw it under the broiler to crisp -


----------



## flash (Aug 19, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I always finish chicken on my grill to crisp up - it only takes a few minutes and is well worth the time


From Smoker








After the Grill


----------



## flash (Aug 19, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I always finish chicken on my grill to crisp up - it only takes a few minutes and is well worth the time


From Smoker







After the Grill


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2010)

Very Nice - That is what I am talking about !!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 19, 2010)

looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fife (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## hawkce541 (Nov 15, 2016)

Cumin is a staple in our house (we love Mexican food) if it gets below half a bottle it goes on the list for replacement.


----------

